# Truely custom slingshots



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just like in the slingshot world, most knifemakers simply offer whatever came off the bench this week. However, there are a good many makers who will work with a customer to deliver whatever the customer's heart desires. Sometimes it's just different handle material combinations, but othertimes it can be a full scratch build, from a sketch or a description.

I must admit, though I used to do that when I made knives, I myself have little appetite for custom slingshot requests I used to charge upto a few hundred pounds for a knife and that would pay for quite a few hours of design work. There's not many slingshot shooters who'd spend that kind of money. So for now, I satisfy myself with the monotony of a single standard board cut template interspersed with occasional flights of personal fantasy.

But surely there are makers out there who would relish the challenge of fulfilling a client request and perhaps being taken in a new direction just for the fun of it?

It'd be really interesting if there were experienced shooters, makers or designers who had clear ideas about what they wanted but lacked the time to complete all their projects.

So, who's already known to us and who'd like to take up the challenge?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

If a customer wants a special design made Devan and I would gladly make it up for them. If they want it out of a special material we can look for that and try to satisfy there needs and wants. I would also love make a few 1 offs using special materials and such.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Back in the day I knew a number of custom sword makers, they all gave it up. They found that no matter how closely they followed the customers requests there seemed to always be something wrong, it didn't feel right, it didn't look right, etc. or the customer would constantly change the design during the process and the project would end up taking three times the alloted time....perheps this wouldn't happen with slingshots, I don't know, but I doubt it would be much different, perhaps with in the community it would be less but once you move out to the general public it would probably be just as bad.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You have to leave the maker a bit of leeway to improvise unless you really know your stuff or are working from an existing precedent.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Martin, also an extremely talented knife-maker, has made some beautiful bespoke slingshots.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I think that Making a custom ss for someone who knows nothing would be the hardest thing. But I would love the challenge







and there is no doubt many people are up to it also


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> I think that Making a custom ss for someone who knows nothing would be the hardest thing. But I would love the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, but starting out with a custom item is never a good idea, I mean if you want to start shooting rifles you don't go and buy the most expensive rifle out there, tailored to your specifications; that would be nonsensical as you wouldn't know what you want from your rifle or even that you enjoy rifle shooting!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

deffinitly. i was just trying to make a point


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> deffinitly. i was just trying to make a point


Yah, I was agreeing with ya buddy!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Last night I just finished my half of a custom collaboration with Baumstamm, where I traded a core for The Shootist for one of his naturals.



















There's certainly no question of Baumstamm's not knowing what he wants! That man is the guru's guru. Polishing from a rough finish is hard graft and I won't normally do that voluntarily!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That's nice! I love the polish


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Last night I just finished my half of a custom collaboration with Baumstamm, where I traded a core for The Shootist for one of his naturals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highly polished metals are so beautiful! How do you achieve that effect? I've always wanted to know...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

10 Sand at P40 Klingspor Alox till it's flat and all you can see is P40 marks
20 Sand at P120 Klingspor Alox till all you can see is P120 marks
30 Sand at A65 3M Gator till all you can see is A65 marks
40 Prebuff with a 3M cut and polish wheel till all you can see is a near-polish
50 Buff with green compound to reveal stray P40 or P120 marks if so GOTO 10
60 Sand at A45 3M Trizact till all you can see is A45 marks
70 Prebuff with a 3M cut and polish wheel till all you can see is a near-polish
80 Buff with green compound to reveal stray A65 or A45 marks if so GOTO 60
90 Sand at A16 3M Trizact till all you can see is A16 marks
100 Buff with green compound to reveal stray A45 or A16 marks if so GOTO 90
110 Check it again in the light of day and work out which step you have to go back to.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> 10 Sand at P40 Klingspor Alox till it's flat and all you can see is P40 marks
> 20 Sand at P120 Klingspor Alox till all you can see is P120 marks
> 30 Sand at A65 3M Gator till all you can see is A65 marks
> 40 Prebuff with a 3M cut and polish wheel till all you can see is a near-polish
> ...


Wow, sounds like quite an arduous process!


----------

